# Gamescom eintrittskarte



## Conversion (17. August 2012)

Hallo. 
Ich würde gerne fragen ob jemand so gut wäre mir die Eintrittskarten nummer von seiner Gamescom eintrittskarte per nachricht zu übermitteln, da man mithilfe dieser nummer die riot skins von diesem Jahr freizuschalten. Da ich selbst aufgrund von geldmangel weder zur gamescom konnte, noch mir die skins so leisten kann wäre es wirklich nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Die Nummer befindet sich unten rechts auf der Karte und besteht aus Zahlen und Buchstaben. Es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte da ich League of Legends liebe und es fast ausschließlich spiele . Danke im vorraus falls jemand so freundlich sein sollte.


----------



## Pente (18. August 2012)

Conversion schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich würde gerne fragen ob jemand so gut wäre mir die Eintrittskarten nummer von seiner Gamescom eintrittskarte per nachricht zu übermitteln, da man mithilfe dieser nummer die riot skins von diesem Jahr freizuschalten. Da ich selbst aufgrund von geldmangel weder zur gamescom konnte, noch mir die skins so leisten kann wäre es wirklich nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Die Nummer befindet sich unten rechts auf der Karte und besteht aus Zahlen und Buchstaben. Es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte da ich League of Legends liebe und es fast ausschließlich spiele . Danke im vorraus falls jemand so freundlich sein sollte.


Hat dir bereits jemand geholfen? Falls nicht: ich verschenk die nächsten Tage / Wochen ein paar der Skins


----------



## tear_jerker (18. August 2012)

welche nummer genau? ich hab alle 3 zahlen unten auf dr karte ausprobiert und bei keienr hab ich die skins bekommen :/


----------



## Daqqi (18. August 2012)

die unten rechts , das mit den skins dauert nen paar Wochen , weil sie die Codes überprüfen müssen^^


ich würd mich auch noch über den Code einer Eintrittskarte oder eben die Skincodes die am ersten Tag ausgeteilt wurden freuen , weil ich leider ebenfalls nicht zur GC kann

danke im vorraus


----------



## Override1 (18. August 2012)

Ich reihe mich mal ein.
Hätte auch gern so eine Nummer, da ich nicht in den Genuss kam zur GC gehen zu können.
Die Nummer befindet sich auf der Eintrittskarte hier und ist 12-stellig.


----------



## Pente (18. August 2012)

Bevor ich noch mehr PMs bekomme: ja ich werde Skin-Codes verschenken, aber nicht Random an Leute die mir eine PM schreiben. Wann, an wen und wie ich die Codes verschenke werde ich in den nächsten Tagen bekanntgeben.


----------



## Breakerone (18. August 2012)

Und auch ich reihe mich in die Reihe der Wartenden ein^^

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der seinen Code preis gibt.

Soweit ich es gehört habe ist es wirklich der Code mit den Buchstaben und Zahlen, 12 stellig ungefähr.

Rechne zwar nicht mit viel Erfolg aber naja, es sei mal den Versuch wert, wünsche auch allen weiterhin viel Glück.


----------



## Kith85 (18. August 2012)

Suche den Ramusskin Freunde von mir waren da sind aber nicht durchgekommen -.-


----------



## Override1 (19. August 2012)

Kith85 schrieb:


> Suche den Ramusskin Freunde von mir waren da sind aber nicht durchgekommen -.-



Wenn deine Freunde nicht durchgekommen sind ist es nicht schlimm.
Der 12-stellige code auf der Eintrittskarte kann benutzt werden um die Skins virtuell freizuschalten.

Deine freunde müssen den Code von der Eintrittskarte lediglich hier eingeben.

[EDIT]
Es kann aber bis zu 3 wochen dauern bis die Skins freigeschalten werden, soweit ich weiss werden die überprüft und "per Hand" freigeschalten.


----------



## Kith85 (19. August 2012)

Nutzen sie leider für sich selbst-.-


würd ich ja auch ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2012)

habe 3 Nummern, kann ich morgen machen vllt.


----------



## Daqqi (20. August 2012)

ich brauch nur noch den graves skin =)


----------



## Override1 (21. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> habe 3 Nummern, kann ich morgen machen vllt.



Das wäre nett von dir anderen nicht-Gamescom-besuchern auch die Möglichkeit zu geben so einen Skin zu bekommen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2012)

Override1 schrieb:


> Das wäre nett von dir anderen nicht-Gamescom-besuchern auch die Möglichkeit zu geben so einen Skin zu bekommen.



Möglichkeit? Jeder konnte die Skins kaufen .

Ich bin nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das funktioniert. Ich habe tickets von 3 Personen für Samstag und Sonntag. Die Tickets von Samstag haben wir für uns selbst eingelößt. Ich will auf keinen Fall, dass es dann irgendwelche Komplikationen für uns gibt, weil die selben Namen dann praktisch 2 mal verwendet werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2012)

ich denke nicht das riot soweit geht und namen checkt, schließlich kann es namen auch mehrmals geben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2012)

Dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso es Wochen dauern kann die skins auf die accounts zu laden.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2012)

die kartennummern werden halt überprüft. bei all den messebesuchern dauert das schon nee weile. außerdem denke ichd as es nur vorsichtshalber gesagt wurde das es wochen dauert. denke eine woche von jetzt an und du hast die skins


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2012)

Haha, ich sehe gerade, dass wir die falschen Nummern auf der GC eingegeben haben. Riot hat gesagt die obere von den 3, aber es ist die mittlere

http://woobox.com/dnnd32

Sehr gut Riot!!!


----------



## tear_jerker (21. August 2012)

ist halt riot


----------



## Oníshanu (21. August 2012)

Tut mir leid,aber... Auf der Eingabeseite gab es sogar ein Bild einer Eintrittskarte auf der der richtige Code rot umrandet wurde Oo
Ich hatte eine ausgedruckte Eintrittskarte aber es war trotzdem kein Problem den zu finden


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,aber... Auf der Eingabeseite gab es sogar ein Bild einer Eintrittskarte auf der der richtige Code rot umrandet wurde Oo
> Ich hatte eine ausgedruckte Eintrittskarte aber es war trotzdem kein Problem den zu finden



Du brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen. Wie geschrieben war ich auf der GC und dort habe ich den QR Code gescannt und ein Riot Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, dass ich die obere Nummer eingeben soll.


----------



## Menko (21. August 2012)

.


----------



## Menko (21. August 2012)

Guten Abend Buffies,

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Gamescom-Eintrittskartennummer für League of Legends.
Wenn jemand noch seine Karte haben sollte und keine Verwendung für League of Legends haben sollte, 
würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen wenn dieser mir den Code zu kommen lassen könnte.

Vielen Dank im voraus.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Menko


----------



## Yoshitomo (21. August 2012)

Menko, du hast ne PN


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2012)

_Hat eventuell noch jemand einen? Wäre wirklich super - grad auf meinem "neuen" Account macht sich das ganz gut - wäre wirklich sehr nett! ;-)_

_Danke schonmal!_


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2012)

Ging nur bis 21. oder so


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2012)

_Nö, hab von tear_jerker einen Code bekommen heute Mittag - ging noch einzulösen. :-)_


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand die Seite wo man es eingeben kann posten?


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2012)

_Gibts du bei LoL ein..auf den Shop gehen und dann unten bei "Codes". :-)_


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Kann es sein dass die nicht mehr gehen... kommt immer ein Fehler....


----------



## Pente (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die nicht mehr gehen... kommt immer ein Fehler....


Die Nummern der Eintrittskarten gehen seit dem 21. nicht mehr. Jetzt gehen nur noch die Skin-Codes :-)


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

ach Mist hätte es doch gleich machen sollen....


----------



## Pente (3. September 2012)

Kurze Bestandsaufnahme:

Wer braucht nun noch einen Riot Graves und/oder Full Metal Rammus Skin Code? Wenn ihr einen dieser Codes benötigt, dann noch eine weitere Frage: besitzt ihr das PC Games MOBA Heft?


----------



## floppydrive (3. September 2012)

Ich hätte gerne einen Graves Code und habe auch das PC Games Moba Sonderheft


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2012)

gegen einen gravesskincode hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden.
pc games mobaheft ist auch in meinem besitz(vor 2 tagen sogar erst gekauft )


----------



## Ulkhor (3. September 2012)

Ich habe eine Nachricht an den Support geschrieben, um nachzufragen, ob man den Code von der Eintrittskarte noch einlösen kann.
Als Anwort bekam ich das hier:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit die für dich noch besteht ist wenn du mir ein Foto deiner Eintrittskarte der GamesCom zuschickst.
> Bitte vermerke handschriftlich auf der Vorderseite deinen Benutzernamen und den Server auf dem dein Account sich befindet.
> Bitte beachte das wir ohne dieses Foto nicht in der Lage sind deinen Fall zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Pente (3. September 2012)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Nachricht an den Support geschrieben, um nachzufragen, ob man den Code von der Eintrittskarte noch einlösen kann.
> Als Anwort bekam ich das hier:


Das brauchen die Leute nicht die von mir einen Code kriegen, ich hab Skin Code Karten  Die müssen nur den Code im Shop eingeben und dann ist der Skin freigeschaltet.


----------



## Pente (15. September 2012)

Na gut, dann fangen wir mal an. :-)

Bei 100 Likes der neuen Facebook-Page poste ich den ersten Code:
https://www.facebook.com/skpente

PS: wenn Ihr kreativ seid und lustige Fotos von Euch und dem PC Games MOBA Heft an die Pinnwand posted bekommt Ihr vielleicht auch einen Code per PM :-)


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2012)

was denkt ihr könnte man mit je einer codekarte von metal rammus und riot graves und unterschrift von nikasaur und morello drauf bei ebay bekommen?


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2012)

100 ist aber hoch gesetzt


----------



## Pente (16. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> 100 ist aber hoch gesetzt


Kommt drauf an :-) Wenn ich dazu nun News auf sk-gaming.com poste oder Ocelote sage, dass er es im Stream promoten soll wäre 100 relativ niedrig :-)


----------



## Ol@f (17. September 2012)

Pente schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an :-) Wenn ich dazu nun News auf sk-gaming.com poste oder Ocelote sage, dass er es im Stream promoten soll wäre 100 relativ niedrig :-)


Ah, cool gerade zufällig den Thread hier entdeckt und direkt auf deiner Seite den Rammus Skin bekommen


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2012)

lol... das ist der dank dafür das man das ganze dauerhaft verfolgt und alle paar stunden reinschaut <.<


----------



## Pente (18. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> lol... das ist der dank dafür das man das ganze dauerhaft verfolgt und alle paar stunden reinschaut <.<


Keine Angst ich hab noch mehr Skins :-)


----------

